# SMS Betrug obwohl Handy nicht benutzt wurde



## Lugano047 (14 November 2007)

hallo zusammen,
mir wurde gestern auch das handy gesperrt nachdem angeblich über 400euro per sms an "dating-chats" versendet worden sind...
ich wusste das mein altes handy (siemens mc60) ab und wann im internet rumgesurft ist ohne das es jemand angerührt hat (was aber nie zu einer erhöten handyrechnugn geführt hat). aber das jetzt stellt mich vor ein ernstes problem!!!
mein provider kann mir zudem erst in 10 tagen nach "normalen" rechnungsstellungstermin eine übersicht zukommen lassen... (welche ein service!).
wie kann ich mich gegen so was wehren???


----------

